# qld reptile class 1 species list



## honga05 (Dec 19, 2007)

hi can someone please post up the species list for qld class 1 reptile license,thanx.


----------



## dintony (Dec 19, 2007)

I have asked this question before and apparently there no 'list' because it changes so often. Bummer hey?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

you guys are too lazy to search!

Go to the EPA site


----------



## honga05 (Dec 19, 2007)

i tried for days to find so don,t start your crap


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

haha

ok ok... http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publicati...als_under_a_recreational_wildlife_licence.pdf


----------



## honga05 (Dec 19, 2007)

thanks slimey


----------



## antmisk (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok Ive read through Keeping wildlife privately in Queensland — Conditions and restrictions —
Keeping and using controlled, commercial, recreational, restricted or
international animals under a recreational wildlife licence. "All least concern reptiles other than restricted reptiles are recreational reptiles".So does this mean we can keep anything that they have not listed, or did I miss something.


----------



## honga05 (Dec 19, 2007)

antmisk said:


> Ok Ive read through Keeping wildlife privately in Queensland — Conditions and restrictions —
> Keeping and using controlled, commercial, recreational, restricted or
> international animals under a recreational wildlife licence. "All least concern reptiles other than restricted reptiles are recreational reptiles".So does this mean we can keep anything that they have not listed, or did I miss something.


 i think so? thats what i reckon it means


----------



## racerail (Dec 19, 2007)

Talk to your local ranger or ring the online ranger
his phone number is on the EPA site
you can keep
anything you can obtain legally


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

No... All REPTILES ARE RESTRICTED unless listed - I believe... unless they're classed on the recreational license... so for eg you can have a certain amount of BHP but can not keep GTP - that sort of thing...


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

Restricted:
Restricted reptiles or amphibians
The following reptiles are restricted reptiles:
Common name
Scientific name
The following reptiles of the family Elapidae —
black snakes
Pseudechis spp
broad-headed snakes
Hoplocephalus spp
brown snakes
Pseudonaja spp
Collett’s snake
Pseudechis colletti
copperheads
Austrelaps spp
death adders
Acanthophis spp
eastern small-eyed snake
Rhinoplocephalus nigriscens
rough scaled snake
Tropidechis carinatus
taipans
Oxyuranus spp
tiger snakes
Notechis spp
The following reptiles of the family Hydrophiidae —
all species
The following reptiles of the family Laticaudidae —
all species


Actually... where does it say about BHP???


----------



## antmisk (Dec 19, 2007)

Or Womas


----------



## slim6y (Dec 19, 2007)

yeah.. i can't recall where all that stuff is - it talks nothing of olives etc - so there must be another form.. I'm too tired to remember where it is or interpret stupid worded EPA gobbledy goop...

So maybe tomorrow I will look again - until then.. nun nite


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Dec 19, 2007)

basically you can keep any lizard, frog, turtle or snake, except for reptiles that are considered rare/endangered/protected in the wild in QLD (Woma, BHP, GTP, sea turtles) and you can't keep any animals that are considered dangerous (elapids, crocodiles, sea snakes)

so you CAN keep: 
any python (only 2 restricted pythons, so 2 bhp or 1 woma and 1 bhp, etc)
any freshwater turtle
any lizard
any frog
any colubrid (green tree snake, keelback, etc)


----------



## channi (Dec 19, 2007)

all the restricted ones are listed in the restricted reptile area you can keep 2 of these and anything not listed is open.


----------



## swampie (Dec 19, 2007)

Bhp's aren't restricted only womas and green tree pythons are. All other pythons can be kept on your basic recreational licence. A maximum of 2 restricted reptiles can be kept on basic recreational licence.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 19, 2007)

swampie said:


> Bhp's aren't restricted only womas and green tree pythons are. All other pythons can be kept on your basic recreational licence. A maximum of 2 restricted reptiles can be kept on basic recreational licence.



Was just gonna say that. How come everyone seems to think BHPs are restricted?


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Dec 19, 2007)

what about rough scaled pythons? or are they just expensive because not many people have them?


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 19, 2007)

I could be wrong, but i dont think theyre restricted, just rare, which I guess explains the price.


----------



## swampie (Dec 19, 2007)

As far as i know roughies are a recreational species, i think the restrictions only apply to species that are native to Queensland.


----------



## AdhamhRuadh (Dec 19, 2007)

swampie said:


> As far as i know roughies are a recreational species, i think the restrictions only apply to species that are native to Queensland.



I think youre right, that sounds pretty familiar.


----------



## Clairebear (Dec 19, 2007)

yup only restricted are womas and green trees and all venomous snakes. colubrids are all recreational as well so you can have as many of them as you want, even if they are mildly venomous like the brown tree snake.

So anything but only two of womas or GTPs. There you go


----------



## antmisk (Dec 20, 2007)

For those interested here is a link to wildlife status for QLD
http://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/LEGISLTN/CURRENT/N/NatureConWiR06.pdf


----------

